# العلاقة بين تكييف السيارة و استهلاك البنزين



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2010)

1ما هى العلاقة بين استهلاك البنزين و استخدام تكييف السيارة؟

2هل يدار الكومبريسور بواسطة الكهرباء ام بواسطة سير من المحرك؟؟


----------



## سمير شربك (16 أغسطس 2010)

يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161657.html
والرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198907.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210262.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى

1- طبعا تشغيل المكيف يزيد من استهلاك الوقود لان الكومبريسور يمثل حملا اضافيا على المحرك

2- الكومبريسور يدار بواسطة سير من المحرك فبمجرد ان ادرت المحرك تدور طنبورة الكومبريسور ( وفى هذه الحالة لا يشكل حملا على المحرك - تكون حرة الحركة ) لكن لا تنتقل هذه الحركة الى داخل الكومبريسور الا عند تشغيل المكيف عن طريق الكلتش فهو يقوم بفصل وتوصيل الحركة كهربائيا الى داخل الكومبريسور لضغط الغاز وذلك حسب درجة البرودة بداخل مقصورة لقيادة فانه يوجد ثيرموستات مثبت بالمبخر فعند درجة حرارة معينة يفصل الكلتش الحركة الى الكومبريسور لا يقاف ضغط الغاز وعند ارتفاع الحرارة يحصل العكس
ويمكنك سماع هذا الصوت ( طق ) اذا كانت السيارة غير متحركة

ولمزيد من التوضيح اليك هذه الصورة





وشكرا للاخ سمير على الروابط


----------



## saif_azzawy (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة ...


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مهندس سمير و مهندس(العقاب الهرم) على المعلومات

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mrssafwat (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس سمير على هذه المعلومة القيمة انا خريجة حديثة وكان هذا تخصصى فانا بستمتع بهذا المجال جدا لاني في هذه الفترة بحاول اجمع اكبر المعلومات


----------



## mrssafwat (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن ان يعطل المحرك نتيجة لعطل التكييف؟
ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## virtualknight (11 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات رائعة فشكرا للجميع


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## joz (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ياهندسه على هذه المعلومه والتفصيل الذى اسردتها به


----------



## ayman.galal (9 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اعتقد ان المحرك يعطل عند عطل التكييف لأن:
عطل التكييف معناه توقف الكمبروسر الخاص به عن الدوران(مفصول الحركة) كما لوكنت لا تشغل التكييف من الاساس وهذا هو الطبيعى عند توقف التكييف عن العمل(اختيارى او بسبب عطل) فإن ذلك لا يؤثر على عمل المحرك اطلاقا


----------



## HaMzAsW (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mrssafwat قال:


> هل من الممكن ان يعطل المحرك نتيجة لعطل التكييف؟
> ارجو الرد وشكرا


لا لايتعطل المحرك انا عندي سيارة مرسيدس شبح 1995 المكيف عاطل بس المحرك شغال 100%


----------



## وين رايح (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رائعييين 

في ميزان حسناتكم *


----------

